# Growth Chart Questions



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

According to the growth chart, an 8 week old dog should have already achieved 20% of it's weight and 40% of it's height.

So, your dog is now approximately one-fifth its adult weight and slightly less than half it's adult height.

I'm a little confuzzled tho. A tpoo who's parents were 70 lbs??? Maybe just a typo, eh?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think OP means that at 8 weeks the puppy is the size of an adult toy poodle. I would take growth charts etc as a guide, rather than an absolute - I think everyone admits it is an inexact science! I found estimating from the weight and height at 12 - 14 weeks gave me a much closer estimate of adult size than when mine were younger, and that was for toys, who mature much sooner than larger dogs.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I'm a complete dunce. I can't figure out how to do figure out the math to figure the approximate adult size either although I'm pretty sure it's easier than I'm making it. Nikola is 10.3lbs and 10 weeks old...so what do I multiply his weight by to get the end result. Also, CountryBoy , would you or someone else mind posting the chart here? I'm having a hard time locating it on pf again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> I think OP means that at 8 weeks the puppy is the size of an adult toy poodle.


Got'cha fjm . . if I had waited 'til I had another coffee yesterday morning I would have figgered it out . . . maybe!  lol

And here's the chart . . thanx to Outwest . . but no instructions on how to do the math.  lol

But study it... see if it makes any sense to you. If it doesn't, ask me.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses!

Reiki is a spoo, but right now looks to be a tpoo. Sorry if I didn't phrase that right. 
Also, it appearss I did read the chart partially wrong. 

Reiki is 12.3" at the shoulder and is leaning all the more closer to 10lbs, but I'll do the chart with the 9.6lbs to make it easier.

He just seems soo tiny to me! Haha.


Edit:
So according to the percent calculator I found online, since an accompanying equation eludes us P ), Reiki will be 30.75" at the shoulder and weigh almost 48lbs? My great dane is 38.6" at the shoulder and weighs 130lbs (still growing)...so these numbers seem off to me. Then again, I know poodles tend to be lighter than a lot of the large breeds.


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

Last year when my spoo Kayla was a pup I spent soooo much time trying to figure out how big she was going to be according to the chart. My vet estimated from how much she was weighing and growing each visit that she would be over 60lbs. According to my calculations from the chart she would be in the mid 50 range. Her breeder told me not to listen to the vet that all her dogs grow fast then stop, so she told me that Kayla would be in the mid 40 range! Well as it turns out everyone was wrong Kayla is 19 months old now and she weighs a whopping 37 lbs! LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mom-n-Reiki said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> Reiki is 12.3" at the shoulder and is leaning all the more closer to 10lbs, but I'll do the chart with the 9.6lbs to make it easier.


Hmmmmm... to make it easier I'd be working with 12" and 10 lbs.  lol



Mom-n-Reiki said:


> So according to the percent calculator I found online, since an accompanying equation eludes us P ), Reiki will be 30.75" at the shoulder and weigh almost 48lbs?


Pretty close! 

According to the chart, Reiki is now at 20% of his adult weight. So his present weight x 5 will be roughly his adult weight. 50 lbs...

At eight weeks he's achieved 40% of his adult height. So, double his present height plus half his present height... 30".

A beanpole... like Tonka!  lol


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks!

Debra J, how funny! She just wanted to surprise everyone and chooser her own weight I suppose! 

The weight surprised me because his parents are just sooo big. But the three bigger puppies in his litter are just massive already (largest male was 10lbs at 6.5 weeks, followed by the next biggest at 9.2, and then the biggest female at 8. Reiki came in fourth by .1lb! Lol) Im sure when he gets neutered, who knows how he'll end up! But who knows? I was hoping for an estimate so I could figure out how much to feed him...he is going through about five cups a day, but that seems like so much for such a little guy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

5 cups is an enormous amount for a little guy. I wonder if he is light because he couldn't get to the food bowl with his littermates pushing him out of the way? I bet he grows before you eyes. 

As far as the chart-
take heightX100 and divide by the percentage it shows for his age.
Take weightX100 and divide by the percentage it shows for his age. 

He might be about 53 pounds, but if he has not been fighting his way to the food bowl with his siblings, he could be underweight and pack it on in the next few weeks. It also says around 32 inches tall, but that is WAY WAY huge. I would wait a few weeks and do it again. It isn't all that accurate when they are so young. 

Your guy will not look small for long.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> 5 cups is an enormous amount for a little guy. I wonder if he is light because he couldn't get to the food bowl with his littermates pushing him out of the way?


Ya, O/W... 5 cups is a LOT! 2 or 3 would be more normal, IMO. 

But when I first got Spud he ate like a bottomless pit for the first two weeks... then settled down. I always put it down to him finally realizing that the food was his, and his alone, and he didn't have to gobble up everything.

But I discovered a good way to use the chart. Using Reiki as an example, go to your search bar and type in... 10 is 20 percent of what number . . . or 12 is 40 percent of what number.

Google knows the answer!  lol


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Outwest,
That is huge! Ash, our Dane, was 32" at the shoulder when we brought him home last May.....that would be one tall poodle! Awesome, in a way, because I want him to be big enough to be a good play buddy for both dogs, but that is just massive for a poodle. 

The chart on the food recommends that for a puppy 1-3mo old, who's adult weight will be 50-70lbs, to have up to 3 cups a day....yet he just literally inhaled two cups for breakfast! We visited him at the breeder right up until the week we brought him home and he was fairly chunky until then...and almost cried when I saw him wet later that day, but I was scared when I put my hands on him the morning after he got here and realized I could feel his hips, spine and ribs. He is much better now, more round and filled in but I think Im scared Im going to end up with another giant dog that is skin and bones and muscle. (Its bad enough when people mistake your one dog for being a day out of a rescue or a giant racing greyhound ). But the vet isn't worried about either and just keeps telling me that they will be healthier in the long run this way (and then reminds me of how fat my parents' dogs are, since he's their vet too  ). Reiki didn't look bad when he discovered the beach the other day though, so Im going to cut back his food a little and see what happens. 

Countyboy,
I did Google it! Lol. I found an awesome percent calculator that was set up like:
____ is ____% of ______ and you just filled in the fields you need. Yay internet math!


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

Since the growth chart is just a general estimate, here are the actual growth records of 2 different spoos that I know, FYI.

age // spoo 1 // spoo 2
8 wks // n/a // 9.5", 6.5 lbs
10 wks // n/a // 12", 9.6 lbs
12 wks // 13", 12.2 lbs // 13", 11.9 lbs
14 wks // 15", 13.5 lbs // 14.2", 15.3 lbs
16 wks // 16", 16.5 lbs // 16.2", 18.5 lbs
4 mos // 16.5", 18.4 lbs // 17.5", 20.1 lbs
~5 mos // 18.2", 22.7 lbs // 19", 26 lbs
7 mos // 19.5", 27 lbs // 20.5", 31 lbs
~8 mos // 20.2", 29 lbs // 21.5", 38 lbs

spoo 1 is a female; spoo 2 is a male.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

That is interesting. The puppy we have here was about 17 inches at the shoulder at about 30 pounds last week (14 1/2 weeks old) can we say he is very big boned and solid. It will be interesting to see how big he is when grown
wry grin and just to prove it here are his newest photos

good up by spindledreams, on Flickr 
apollo by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking at Grace's stats, I think Jazz is going to be a bit larger. At eight months and two days, she's about 44 pounds and 23 inches (maybe--she doesn't stand still very well for measurement). I believe her parents were in the mid-fifties in weight, so she shouldn't be huge, but big, yeah, probably.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Got'cha fjm . . if I had waited 'til I had another coffee yesterday morning I would have figgered it out . . . maybe!  lol
> 
> And here's the chart . . thanx to Outwest . . but no instructions on how to do the math.  lol
> 
> But study it... see if it makes any sense to you. If it doesn't, ask me.


FWIW, anyone trying to figure out their Spoo's height/weight, through 21 weeks, this chart has been pretty much spot on. 

I started checking his height/weight at about 9 or 10 weeks, and within about 1/2" and a couple pounds, every week or so when I remeasure him, he has been tracking right along those lines. For the last 12 weeks, each time I measure him and divide by the percent of total height for his age and then multiply by 100, I get roughly the same full grown height (withing 1/2"-3/4" or so, which is probably based as much on my measuring accuracy as anything). 

Just thought I would bump this with the comment, for those looking for a height/weight growth chart for standards.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use this chart for our last 3 puppies. It is such a think line, I think that is intended to give the user a range of % of mature weight and height. I have found The weight range to be pretty accurate, when I use the number right in the middle of the thick line. However, the height has always been way too high, so I use the lower edge of the thick blue line, where it intersects on the grid of the line for weeks, and the line for %. The math formula is this: HT divided by %. My key board does not have the divide symbol...So if pup is 12 weeks old, and is 16" tall at the shoulder, divide 16 by 62%, or .. (.62) =25.806" at mature HT. So on your calculator, you enter 16, then the divide symbol, then the .62, then the =. voila.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

And I just noticed this was a thread from back in march, so maybe no one needed to know...hahahaha


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Question? I've noticed people here are very obsessed with what size their poodles will be when grown. Why? You purchased a toy, miniature or standard, know the parents and should have seen pics of relatives and that should give you an idea of their adult size. Sully is 4 1/2 months old, am behind on his vet visit due to holidays and illnesses, etc. so no real idea how much he weighs, do know he has doubled in height, at least, since we got him at 8 weeks, and imagine he will be about the size of my Terv, 26"/60 lbs, when grown, give or take a bit. But I just don't understand all this talk about "how big will my dog get" or all the concern.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

same reason people take their children in to pediatricians? just checking to make sure their kids are "normal"? everybody wants their kids to be extraordinary, but first of all they want them to be normal. it's a human thing?


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

For me, I loved trying to find out how big my Misha was going to be. It was fun and practical at the same time. I adopted him as a pup from animal control and was only able to see his mom and have no idea what his dad was like. I bought lots of supplies and equiptment for him when he was little so knowing approximately how big he would be as adult was really helpful and I have to say the chart was spot on. 

I was able to buy the correct size crate, got him a few cute collars as a pup for when he became an adult, and even a coat. Quite honestly, it was a lot of fun tracking and guesstimating his adult size.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

loves said:


> Question? I've noticed people here are very obsessed with what size their poodles will be when grown. Why? You purchased a toy, miniature or standard, know the parents and should have seen pics of relatives and that should give you an idea of their adult size. Sully is 4 1/2 months old, am behind on his vet visit due to holidays and illnesses, etc. so no real idea how much he weighs, do know he has doubled in height, at least, since we got him at 8 weeks, and imagine he will be about the size of my Terv, 26"/60 lbs, when grown, give or take a bit. But I just don't understand all this talk about "how big will my dog get" or all the concern.


people enjoy speculating, in standards at least size can vary hugely and it's fun to try and get some idea as early as possible on what size the pup will be. I would love to know how big Kit will get, her dam is a petite 22" her sire is 25" he has littermates that were 27"-28" and half sibs that are 20"-21" so that's a huge range to choose from.
I'll be happy with her however big she gets (or doesn't) but if I knew she was going to be big I'd probably be a lot more careful of her joints than I would be if she were to be very small. 
As it is I suspect she's going to be around 23" which is smallish but reasonable.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

loves said:


> Question? I've noticed people here are very obsessed with what size their poodles will be when grown. Why? You purchased a toy, miniature or standard, know the parents and should have seen pics of relatives and that should give you an idea of their adult size. Sully is 4 1/2 months old, am behind on his vet visit due to holidays and illnesses, etc. so no real idea how much he weighs, do know he has doubled in height, at least, since we got him at 8 weeks, and imagine he will be about the size of my Terv, 26"/60 lbs, when grown, give or take a bit. But I just don't understand all this talk about "how big will my dog get" or all the concern.


not sure "very obsessed" is a nice thing to say. I can answer your question, though, for me. I measure our pups every week until they start to slow down in growth. Then it is less often. It is something I do, to make sure they are growing steadily and not growing too fast. Nutrition is so important. I have the habit from raising show/performance horses. A foal growing fast is a bad thing, for bone structure, soundness, etc. My ped also weighed and measured my children, for similar reasons. Not to see if, "my kid is taller than your kid", but one piece of the puzzle to keep your child healthy. Also, some people, like me, just like charts and scientific data, and I love math, and equations, etc. Some people can't read a book page by page straight through, like me. I always have to go to the last chapter and read it. I like to look ahead to see where I am going. I find it very fascinating watching all sorts of things grow or change. That is nice that you aren't interested or curious about your puppy's growth, or don't like charts or charting things, or data or statistics. It is nice that some of us are interested or curious and like to follow the growth. Does that answer your question? I hope your illness is not serious, and that you will feel better very soon, and that you are enjoying your puppy. They are just too fun, aren't they.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

So if I'm reading the chart right Willow will be about 50 lbs as an adult? 
She just had her 16 week check up and he weight was 21 lbs. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

